# Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher



## Marcus van K (5. Juni 2005)

So Leuts,

da isser der 
selbst gebogene,
selbst verleimte, 
selbst geschliffene,
selbst gebrannte,
selbst lackierte, 
und selbst mit Netz bestückte Watkescher.....

Maße: Länge gesammt 102cm, Pfannenloch 75cm lang und 50cm breit

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Lachsy (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

markus ich finde haste klasse gemacht. bin schon etwas neidisch das ich sowas nicht kann 
mfg Lachsy


----------



## fishmanschorsch (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Da kann ich nur sagen: #r


----------



## Skorpion (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

#r gute Arbeit #6 Da passt auch ne "gute" Mefo rein


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Moin, Maitre der Maschen  :q 

Wirklich toll gelungen  #r  #r  #r 

Gibt's ne Anleitung dafür ?

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## ex-elbangler (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

#6 Sieht richtig gut aus.#r 

Wie lange hast Du daran gearbeitet???


----------



## Marcus van K (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Besten Dank, war garnicht so einfach!
Im Laden waren die mir aber einfach zu teuer und mit was selbstgebautem, geht mann doch n bischen anders um....

@ skorpion Da gehe ich mal von aus und bitte Meterware |supergri


----------



## dorschhai (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Mensch Marcus der schaut ja verdammt gut aus!!!#6#6#6 Respekt!.#r 
Ist sowas kompliziert und wie lange hast du gebraucht?


----------



## Marcus van K (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Ja in einer Kutter Küste Zeitschrift war das mal drinne und ich habs dann noch n bischen Modifiziert. 
Nach jedem Arbeitsgang muss mann ja n bischen warten und ich sag mal Pauschal 
12 Stunden (Plus-Minus 2St.)


----------



## Marcus van K (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Also ich schreib mal wie es geht,


Zuerst mal im Baumarkt 2 Latten Kaufen 0,5 mal 3cm und Länge, je nach dem wie groß der mal werden soll (in Meinem Fall 240cm)
Bei den Latten nur Holz nehmen was ne Top Maserung hat, auf keinen Fall Äste!
Dann n Langes Plaste Rohr Durchmesser 2Zoll, Holz rein und mit Kochendem Wasser auffüllen (Vorsichtig!!!!!!!! Kochendes Wasser ist verdammt Heiss, wenn es in die Schuhe läuft!) :c #q :c 
Jetzt ne Halbe Stunde warten und den Vorgang Insgesammt 3 Mal tätigen.
Das Holz sollte nun Weich sein. Wärend des Kochvorgangs, solltet ihr euch ein Brett auf die Länge zuschneiden wie Breit der Kescher mal werden soll! 
Das Holz nun Langsamm Biegen und ich sag Laaaannngsaaaammm!!!!!! Wenn es Knackt bzw schon am brechen ist, wart ihr zu schnell! 
Wenn ihr schon einen Kreis gebogen habt, am Ende anfassen und ca 25cm hinter dem Ende eine Schraubzwinge Festmachen nun das vorgeschnittene Brett zwischen die Latten klemmen, da der Kescher eigentlich noch aussehen müsste wie ein Langgezogenes Ei.
Nun erstmal 3 Tage trocknen lassen.
Das Mittelstück im Griff aus einem stück Holz ausschneiden (Stichsäge wegen der Rundung)
Das Trockene Holz mit Wasserfesten Leim verleimen. Und immer schön mit den Schraubzwingen zusammenhalten!
Einen Tag warten und dann schön ordentlich rund schleifen.
Die Zeit ist reif den fast fertigen Kescher zu Segnieren (Oder auch nicht) und zu Lackieren. Hier habe ich Wasserabweisenden und Kratzfesten Bootslack genommen. 3 mal Lackieren bitte. Mit einem Weichen Pinsel und an der Frischen Luft!
Quasi nun noch das Netz kaufen und anbinden.....


Lasst euch sagen, es war nicht einfach!!!!


----------



## FF_EXPERTS-89 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

aha as bau ich mri auch nach


----------



## Dorschjäger (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Toll gebaut. Respekt.

Dorschjäger


----------



## fishing-hase (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

genialer kescher!!!!#r#r#r

super gemacht!

muss mal schauen, aber ich galub den bau ich auch mal nach.


der sehr beeindruckte

severin


----------



## Chris7 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

#6  Wahnsinn  #6 

Das ist aber ein ganz feines Teil!!! Alle Achtung!!!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## lector (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Respekt ! Geiles Teil  #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Tolle Beschreibung zum Bau!  #6 
Das Einweichen einer längsgemaserten Leiste ist also die Hauptarbeit und das Geheimnis. Einweichen und biegen geht sogar mit Sperrholz wie mir vor ein paar Wochen stolz vorgeführt wurde. 
Wenn man es nicht so eilig hat kann man das Holz auch einfach länger weichen lassen, kaputt geht das davon so schnell nicht, eher weniger da die Bruchgefahr mit schonendem Einweichen abnimmt. Das Einweichrohr  ist da sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Marcus van K (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Genau, zum Thema Einweichrohr nochmal,
durch das kochenende Wasser ist es natürlich eigentlich Logisch, dass es sich verformen könnte!
Ich kann euch nur nochmal belehren! Wenn da was schief geht, Jungens, dass kochende Wasser ist mega Heiss!!!!!!!! Musste aus diesem Fehler selber lernen und deshalb sage ich es euch nochmal! Und wenn die nachbauten von euch fertig sind, möchte ich die sehr gerne sehen! Besten Dank und viel Spass......

Gleich nochmal was in eigener Sache, kennt jemand zufällig ne Zimmerei die noch n Fähigen Mitarbeiter wie mich sucht? Großraum HH wäre supi.


----------



## DanyS73 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Schönes Ding hast Du da gefertigt. Die Bauanleitung ist gespeichert! Werde es, wenn es draußen kalt ist mal nachbauen. Dann kann man auch die warmen Füße besser kühlen *gg*


----------



## heiko25019 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Sieht echt TOP aus! für den Rahmen kann man doch auch nen alten tennisschläger nehmen.? aber der Eigenbau hat mehr. #6


----------



## Ronen (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Sieht stark aus.

Gute Arbeit.


----------



## Frühaufsteher (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Hallo Marcus,

|schild-g den watkescher hast du ja echt gut hinbekommen,
Beste Grüße und große Trutten #6 wünscht Dir 
der Frühaufsteher|wavey:


----------



## pe-freizeitshop.de (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Hallo #h 

#r wirklich Top Watkescher #6


----------



## Bondex (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Und wie ist der Praxistest? Wie lange hält so ein Teil? Ich frage nur deshalb weil die gekauften Teile immer aus mehreren Schichten dünnem Holz zusammen geleimt sind. Ist das nicht auch machbar zu Hause?


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Sieht schon schick aus der Kescher...fein geworden...

Vielleicht könnte man ja auch eventuell einen ausgedienten Tennisschläger umfunktionieren??? Kam mir gerade eben ganz spontan!!!


----------



## Schweißsocke (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist der Praxistest? Wie lange hält so ein Teil? Ich frage nur deshalb weil die gekauften Teile immer aus mehreren Schichten dünnem Holz zusammen geleimt sind. Ist das nicht auch machbar zu Hause?



Ich habe mir so einen Kescher vor ca. 20 Jahren selbst gebaut (als Schüler hatte ich wenig Geld, außerdem waren die Teile in Deutschland nur schwer erhältlich, weil Meerforellenfischen noch nicht so populär war wie heute) und nutze ihn nach wie vor. Der Rahmen hält immer noch, nur das Netz habe ich in den Jahren ein paar Mal gewechselt. Wichtig ist nur, dass man ab und zu mal kontrolliert, ob die Lackschicht beschädigt ist, ansonsten kann Wasser eindringen und das Holz vergammeln. Schadstellen einfach mit Bootslack nachlackiern und dann kann es weiter gehen!


----------



## Marcus van K (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Moinsen,
@Schweißsocke, Richtig, n bischen die markanten Stellen abschleifen und dann neu lackieren.
@Bondex und @heiko25019 Tennisschläger? Der geht doch unter oder?
Hab mir das Teil ja nur gebaut wegen dem größeren Pfannenloch. N Kleinen Kescher von der Größe einen TS hab ich ja gehabt, als da die 74er Mefo aber noch rausschaute hab ich mir schon n bischen gedanken gemacht. |kopfkrat 
@Frühaufsteher, nochmal besten Dank an Dich, für deinen Brief. 
Hast einen Gut :m


----------



## hocicio (1. August 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Nicht häßlich das gute Stück... #6 

Wird bloß mal wieder Zeit das der Gute auch zum Einsatz kommt! Wäre doch sonst wirklich schade drum...
Und ein dorsch macht sich doch bestimmt auch nicht schlecht in den Maschen!


----------



## Guido38 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

#6  Super Kescher! Hut ab und Kniefall!! |schild-g

Ich glaub´, den bau ich mir auch!!! Was haste denn für´n Netz genommen und wo kriegt ma das? #c |kopfkrat 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Marcus van K (2. August 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

@hocicio ja dann lass es mal endlich wieder n bischen kühler werden und dann zeig ich dir das nochmal wie das geht |supergri |supergri |supergri 

@Giudo38 Das Netz habe ich bei einem Fischereiausrüster in Hwi gekauft. 
Das wird aber sicher auch jeder andere Ausrüster haben. 
Das Netz hat 16mm Maschen.


----------



## Magic_Moses (2. August 2005)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Bin immer wieder aufs Neue erstaunt über die Talente und Qualitäten hinter den mehr oder weniger anonymen Usern auf diesem Board.
Wunderschöne Arbeit - leider unbezahlbar bei 12h Arbeit aber wenn man so etwas für den eigenen Bedarf baut, sicherlich etwas für die anglerische Ewigkeit.
Chapeau!


----------



## CarpCrakc (1. September 2012)

*AW: Fotos vom fertigen Watkescher*

Richtig schnieke das Dinge  respekt


----------

